# Rescue BSH....



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi All,

Just before christmas i rescued a 6 yr ols British Short Haired. Misty.
She is a gorgeous cat with the most appealing eyes i have ever seen.

But we do have a problem!!!!!

She doesn't like my 7 month rescue kitten.....
Misty has taken to the spare room. I leave the door open for her at all times, so she kind of rules the room, stair and landing. She tends to sit at bottom of stairs but will not come in unless my other cat is out, and then she is very cousious!!!!

Any ideas how i can help her and my other kitty get on????

Thanks

Kirsty


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Swap their blankets with each cat and allow them to get used to each others smells and take it from their Is Misty an older or younger cat? She could be a GOC-grumpy old cat set in her ways, plus whatever her story is may have something to do with it, but i'm sure with all the love,care and patience your giving and showing her she'll come around in time and they'll soon be the best of pals or at least learn to happily tolerate each other


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

How its going? Any progress? May be you could post some pictures of them cuddling up?


----------

